# red devil wont eat



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok i picked up a big (about 11-12") and the store was just feeding it feeders

i want to get it off feeders and so far ive tried shrimp and silversides which he hasnt done much with but move to the opposite side of the tank if it got in his flower pot

what is the best food/way to get him off feeders? ive only had him 2 days...

going to pick up some worms and see if he will eat those...

thx!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Give him time to adjust to his new tank and try to feed him daily. You can feed him cichlid sticks or nightcrawlers. When he's hungry enough, he'll eat. He won't starve himself.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

don't offer food needlessly, you'll only only foul the water faster. Wait a couple days, and if he doesn't feed then, then wait a week, if he still doesn't feed then wait 2 weeks. Time will bend his stomach and he'll eat whatever you damn well feel like giving him eventually. The fish could go for 2 months without food if it had to.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

maybe he's not hungry


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> maybe he's not hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've cichlids and they are always hungry, little pigs.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

thx ill give him more time

the store told me that he probly wont eat anything else since thats what they have been feeding him for a long time...

but im not going to feed him feeders


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

It may take a whole two months, but as rchan already said, he won't starve himself. I had a female JD go about a month and a half before she finally started accepting a new pellet brand, after being fed a different pellet brand prior. They will break, it just takes time.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Just continue to offer pellets, it will adjust. Mine did hehe


----------

